# Sinn 104 - is the H Link Bracelet worth it?



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

So I've been the proud owner of a Sinn 104 white for a while now, and love everything about it. At the time I never thought I'd wear the bracelet, so opted for the leather strap version instead. Currently wearing on a leather Colareb which looks great, and last summer I rotated between silicone and nato.

My question is do you think the roughly $300 H Link bracelet is worth it (from WatchBuys)? I know it's a subjective question, but just curious what the consensus here might be. Trying to determine if I'm better off spending that money or just putting it into the watch fund. None of my watches have a bracelet so I'm worried I may not like it. Also, my wrist always seems to be in between sizes so a little concerned I wouldn't get a good fit.

BTW I've been mostly a lurker on here for a while but this is my first official post


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

103 and 104 shares the same H link bracelet IIRC. I've got a 103 acrylic and I also bought the watch with a leather strap instead of the bracelet. It turned out to be one of my biggest regrets which I later remedied by getting it separately. But I'm normally a bracelet guy anyway.

Speaking of this bracelet, I'd say the price is worth the money even if you have to pay for it as a seperate item. The construction and finishing of the links is extremely sturdy and the Allen Key screws are pretty unique. The only downside I can tell you is that there are only 3 micro adjustment slots on the clasp and there are polished parts all over this bracelet which makes it a bit obvious with scratches. I mean depends on how you see scratches on watch bracelets, it might be something that adds a bit of character and charm on the watch itself (I'm one of those people that proudly wear their watches without worrying about scratches).

I guess if you live somewhere tropical or sub tropical, bracelet or a good rubber strap is definitely the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I personally think that the H-link bracelet isn't worth the money. The clasp is pretty rubbish, considering the cost. Try and get one used for cheap.


----------



## 1981Eagle (Mar 4, 2018)

I really like my 104 on the H-Link bracelet, but I bought mine that way. I don't know that I would purchase the bracelet if I bought the watch on a strap. But I would play around with Nato's and other straps.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

Always buy the bracelet.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

JacobC said:


> Always buy the bracelet.


This ^

If you already have one and don't have the bracelet... it becomes more of a toss up.

Just buy another 104 with the H Link Bracelet. I have a black dial H Link, I could see myself getting a white dial. Would get the H Link again.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

ChronoSage said:


> 103 and 104 shares the same H link bracelet IIRC. I've got a 103 acrylic and I also bought the watch with a leather strap instead of the bracelet. It turned out to be one of my biggest regrets which I later remedied by getting it separately. But I'm normally a bracelet guy anyway.
> 
> Speaking of this bracelet, I'd say the price is worth the money even if you have to pay for it as a seperate item. The construction and finishing of the links is extremely sturdy and the Allen Key screws are pretty unique. The only downside I can tell you is that there are only 3 micro adjustment slots on the clasp and there are polished parts all over this bracelet which makes it a bit obvious with scratches. I mean depends on how you see scratches on watch bracelets, it might be something that adds a bit of character and charm on the watch itself (I'm one of those people that proudly wear their watches without worrying about scratches).
> 
> ...


Appreciate the insight! I'm like you in that I definitely don't baby my watches. I live in Minnesota, so pretty much the opposite of tropical!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> I personally think that the H-link bracelet isn't worth the money. The clasp is pretty rubbish, considering the cost. Try and get one used for cheap.


I've looked for used ones on here, eBay and Reddit. No luck and usually end up getting listings for the watch on bracelet :/

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Of the bracelet options, the H-link is the better choice IMHO. It's not overly dressy even with the polished links. As someone mentioned previously, yes, the clasp isn't the greatest. However, it's really not something that I really ever think about. Especially when it looks so...darn...good! The watch is a strap monster. I love this any type of NATO. Yet still I keep it on it's bracelet more than anything. My vote is, get the bracelet!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The Sinn bracelets are very nice and I would guess that if you're not a bracelet guy already you will be by the time you've worn your 104 on one for a bit.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's feedback! It may be time to take the plunge into the bracelet world.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

The 104 really shines with the fine link bracelet.. Looks great dressed up or even in casual clothes..


----------



## Dennis Parris (Oct 30, 2018)

I bought my 103 with BOTH the strap and the H-link bracelet. I like both, but the bracelet sees the most time. It's a monster: the links are thick (in terms of depth) and there's only a small amount of taper. If you've ever worn an Oyster or a faithful replica, this is couple steps up in terms of size and weight. 
I have no complaints about the construction. The end links are solid, the main links are hex-screw, and the clasp is machined rather than pressed. Let's not forget that Rolex was using hollow end links and pressed clasps in very recent memory (up into the new millennium, in fact). 
The whole thing has a feeling of tremendous security on the wrist. The finishing is in line with other Sinn products. You can find better, but you can also find much, much worse.
I'd say give it a go.


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got the H Link bracelet for the 103, which I believe is basically the same thing but with different end links. I don't find it a particularly good bracelet and certainly not good value for money, but I do think it's worth getting. Mine came with excess metal on the end links left over from manufacturing and not all joints articulate in the same way, some have a greater range of motion than others.

The clasp also doesn't have a good feel to it, the divers extension is useless for most people, and it's heavy.

Still, it's solid, it looks ok, and I like my everyday watch to be on a bracelet so to me it's worth having.

Interestingly when I bought my 103 it was cheaper to buy it on a leather strap and then buy the bracelet separately than doing it the other way around (about $150 cheaper).


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I had the Hlink on my 556A and sold it separately. The endlinks and links are really great, but the clasp is very rattlely. I had to put a piece of mole skin between the folding part and the clasp to eliminate the constant rattling from the two hitting each other. It was fine after that, but I sold it because I just never wore the bracelet. I'd say it's a nice bracelet for $200-$250 used, but not sure I'd buy one new if the Sinn you have didn't come with it.


----------



## rapsac1971 (Sep 22, 2014)

For me, yes it would. I have a 103 St Sa that I have tried on a leather strap, both the h-link and fine-link bracelet and a nato.
For me, the h-link fits best with the look of the 103. The clasp I can accept for this (it is not a deal breaker).
Quality-wise, the fine-link is better. See a separate thread on this forum about the differences between the two bracelets, dressy vs. robust look and adjustability differences. On the latter, if you can forego quick adjustment, the fine-link is actually more 'tunable'. You may have to purchase additional short links for this. But for the 103, I have settled on the h-link in the end.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

The bracelet itself is great. As others have said, the clasp is trash. But overall I’m a fan and would say it’s worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the h link on my 556I and like others have mentioned the clasp leaves a bit to be desired. I've never had a problem with it though and the rest of the bracelet is quite nice and comfortable. I would say it's worth it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egwatchfan (Dec 9, 2015)

So I have to say.... I am NOT a fan of the Sinn bracelets for the pilot watches. I love the bracelets on the divers but the 103 and 104 H link and fine link bracelets have never impressed me and I've handled both. FWIW, I greatly prefer the H over the fine link. The fine link really doesn't do it for me... far too shiny and flashy for my taste. The H doesn't hold up well to wear and scratches IMO. 

But.... as you can see above, plenty of people love the bracelets so don't let me sway you.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

The H-Link bracelet is great, very solid, and gives the 104 a new look... leather in the winter and bracelet on the 10,000 lakes over the summer!


----------



## zero_cool (Jan 4, 2017)

rapsac1971 said:


> For me, yes it would. I have a 103 St Sa that I have tried on a leather strap, both the h-link and fine-link bracelet and a nato.
> For me, the h-link fits best with the look of the 103. The clasp I can accept for this (it is not a deal breaker).
> Quality-wise, the fine-link is better. See a separate thread on this forum about the differences between the two bracelets, dressy vs. robust look and adjustability differences. On the latter, if you can forego quick adjustment, the fine-link is actually more 'tunable'. You may have to purchase additional short links for this. But for the 103, I have settled on the h-link in the end.


These shots make me miss my 104 ST SA! The fine link bracket was gorgeous in my OP and it looked very sharp on natos. I'm going to buy one now haha


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Ive had both the H and fine link and prefer the H link. The fine link gives it a dressier feel and harder to get a good fit due to lack of conventional clasp. The H link also gives the watch a more toolish look and if the polished sections are not your taste those can be brushed. They come up every once in a while in the used market.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Also - the H-Link clasp is much, much more secure than the Fine Link - so consider how rough you'll be with it. Nothing against the Fine Link implementation, just the style of clasp is more prone to unintended opening.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

sarbmaster said:


> Also - the H-Link clasp is much, much more secure than the Fine Link - so consider how rough you'll be with it. Nothing against the Fine Link implementation, just the style of clasp is more prone to unintended opening.


The fine link is a dual trigger? You'd have to be wearing it seriously too tight or impossibly rough to force those open.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

JacobC said:


> The fine link is a dual trigger? You'd have to be wearing it seriously too tight or impossibly rough to force those open.


It's not that hard to squeeze open dual trigger clasps by extreme articulation of your wrist.

(NOTE: To be clear, I have not had enough wrist time with the Sinn Fine Link to accidentally open one (don't own the Fine Link), but with similar style clasps I've had it happen multiple times)


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)

sarbmaster said:


> It's not that hard to squeeze open dual trigger clasps by extreme articulation of your wrist.
> 
> (NOTE: To be clear, I have not had enough wrist time with the Sinn Fine Link to accidentally open one (don't own the Fine Link), but with similar style clasps I've had it happen multiple times)


That's alarming, I've never managed to open even friction fit clasps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sinn H-link bracelet is great ! I purchased a (used) 556A on leather strap, and then got a separate steel bracelet. Got it used for 80 EUR on a french watch forum, which is fair (new bracelet is quite expensive).
The bracelet goes very well with the overall look of the watch, it is heavy (very heavy - but I got used to it, surprisingly), looks very strong. Nive detail with the hex-screws and diver extension. The clasp is ok, probably not the best one, but it does the job.
Overall, a very good pick. I just wished it was not polished (like on the 856).


----------

